# Found a pigeon that doesn't fly, have him in a carrier....



## njp1981 (Aug 18, 2018)

I just joined to post this..This bird has been walking around my neighborhood in central Massachusetts (near Worcester, MA) for the last few days. He doesn't fly. Isn't scared of people or cars. I wondered if it was injured, but it looks okay. He's almost been hit by a car a few times, so I put out my cat's carrier and put some food in, and he walked right in. I was scared to touch it (and haven't, due to risk of germs to humans). I gave him food & water, and drove it to the local vet but they don't take birds. It's 4pm now and he's in the carrier in my garage with food and water until I can take him into the wildlife center tomorrow morning when they open. I am not a bird person, no experience with them, but couldn't see it get killed by a car. I assume it's a pigeon? Why won't it fly? Is there any health risk to myself or my young son? We haven't touched it, so I'm hoping it (and we) will be fine. Sorry for any ignorant comments, I know you are all pigeon people - I'm just not! But, I have a soft spot for animals. 
I attached a picture of him right before we put it in the carrier. He walks right up to people and walked right into the carrier and seems content in there.


----------



## Team Triggerfinger (Jul 24, 2017)

Is there a band on his leg? Sounds like he's used to being around humans.


----------



## njp1981 (Aug 18, 2018)

No band on his leg...


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Looks like a lost domestic pigeon. Will he eat pigeon mix or bird seed?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You don't have to worry about germs or diseases, you and your son will be completely safe with this pigeon. Is he eating and drinking? What does his droppings look like? If it was green and small when you found him, then he was probably starving. After eating and if he is healthy, it will turn brown and resemble a large raisin. Please don't release him, he will probably just starve out there.


----------



## njp1981 (Aug 18, 2018)

He’s eating and drinking. We are planning to bring him to Tufts Wildlife Rescue and they also have a domestic animal center too, as we can’t keep him and I don’t want to release him and have him die.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for helping him. Please make sure they will adopt him and not just euthanize him.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Jay3 (one of our very experienced members that have problems posting) asked me to post this:

njp1981
This place is in Worcester, but I think you will have to say that it is your pet pigeon for them to see him. Worcester, MA. Phone: (508) 798-0400. Worcester Cat Hospital and Bird Clinic has over 20 years of experience in caring for your treasured pets.

He is proabably just weak from not having anything to eat. Can you look way down his throat and see if there is anything cheesy looking down there? Where are you located near Worcester? What town? Tufts may not take a pigeon as it isn't considered wildlife or a protected species of bird.


----------



## njp1981 (Aug 18, 2018)

Hi! Thank you all! Tufts took him, they said he’s a morning dove and they didn’t hesitate to take him in. They said I can call tomorrow for an update on how he’s doing. Thank you all again!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

He is definitely not a morning dove! Jay3 send me a message to say that one should not leave a bird with an organization that does not even know the difference between a pigeon and dove. What will they do with him? I would go back and tell them you have changed your mind and that he is a pigeon and you would rather keep him yourself.


----------



## njp1981 (Aug 18, 2018)

Hi all, I spoke to the actual vet today at Tufts in North Grafton MA where we dropped him/her off. They apologized for calling it a morning dove, it is indeed a pigeon as you all knew. They said it's not tagged, but doesn't have any obvious injuries (no broken bones either). They are going to observe it for a few days and then do a flight test. It's currently in an outdoor cage, eating well. They said their goal is to get it to a point where they can release it into the wild, and we can be there for the release if we'd like (we plan to be there). If they determine it cannot fly, they work with the ASPCA to find a safe home for it. She said they do not euthanize animals unless they are too sick to get better, or a danger to humans (like a rabid raccoon).


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

This pigeon will die if released. It is a domesticated bird that does not know how to survive out there and where to find food, that's why he was found in the first place. He will get stronger now because he is getting enough food, but once released he will just go downhill again.

It's like finding a starving dog next to the road unable to walk. You take him home and feed him for a week until he is strong enough to walk and run again. Now will you put him back where you found him?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree with MarinaB. Bird seems like a domestic who will die if released. Optimal would be fonding it a home with someone.


----------



## downtownbirdies (Apr 7, 2006)

cwebster said:


> Agree with MarinaB. Bird seems like a domestic who will die if released. Optimal would be fonding it a home with someone.


There may be a good possibility we could adopt the bird. We are in MA and are actually looking for a hen to become a mate to our recently widowed pet pigeon. They would make a really good couple, if she is a hen...We'll talk with Tufts about this. 

Meanwhile, can I also ask everyone's help?

In looking for this mate for our bird, we met a beautiful utility King Pigeon and a little dove at our local shelter. The King is too scary BIG for our bird, but my heart went out to them, and I am desperate to find both a home. 

_Does anyone know of anyone trusted who can give the King Pigeon a good home? Or the gorgeous little pinkdove? _(Please see my other post for pictures.) We'll drive them pretty far, if that is needed to get them to a good home. I'm figuring there MUST be a King fan out there, or a dove lover. Please...

Thank you everyone.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Please post this on Palomacys facebook site, that you are looking for homes. They have members everywhere.


----------



## downtownbirdies (Apr 7, 2006)

I did put them on Palomacy a couple days ago — nothing yet. Please share the post (everyone) if you can. Thank you.


----------



## downtownbirdies (Apr 7, 2006)

After a bit of a run around through Tufts' different departments, they just told us that "the person who brought the bird in came back and took him home again." 

NJP, that's great news!!! Did you adopt him? If you have any questions at all about pigeon care please reach out on the board again. Also the Sticky and searchable posts have a wealth of "how to" information.

The collective wisdom here I think is the greatest source of information on pigeons in the world, along with deep caring and concern for birds AND their people, so can help you with virtually any issue! 

Many of us also started just as you did, unexpectedly finding a bird who needed help, and have learned everything we know from this Forum. It is here for you! You have done an extraordinary and wonderful thing, and we hope your lovely bird will greatly enrich your and your family's life, as ours have. Congratulations!!


----------



## njp1981 (Aug 18, 2018)

hi, I think there's some confusion as i've received a lot of private messages assuming I adopted this bird. The bird is still at Tufts. I can't adopt it for a number of reasons which I don't want to get into on here, but the last I spoke with Tufts it was awaiting a flight test. They assured me it would be well taken care of, not euthanized. if anyone wants to adopt it, private message me and I can provide you info for who to talk to at Tufts.


----------



## downtownbirdies (Apr 7, 2006)

njp1981 said:


> hi, I think there's some confusion as i've received a lot of private messages assuming I adopted this bird. The bird is still at Tufts. I can't adopt it for a number of reasons which I don't want to get into on here, but the last I spoke with Tufts it was awaiting a flight test. They assured me it would be well taken care of, not euthanized. if anyone wants to adopt it, private message me and I can provide you info for who to talk to at Tufts.


Yes, please let us know who you spoke with -- we spoke to Tufts today and were told you took the bird back. Maybe the person we spoke with did not know/was confused. I just Pm'd you...


----------



## njp1981 (Aug 18, 2018)

downtownbirdies said:


> Yes, please let us know who you spoke with -- we spoke to Tufts today and were told you took the bird back. Maybe the person we spoke with did not know/was confused. I just Pm'd you...


Hi! I messaged you back and sent you the information you'll need to call tomorrow. I would think maybe they were talking about a different bird, because the one I dropped off was definitely still there and awaiting it's flight test and another exam. They're a big establishment, so without the specific identification number,they could have been talking about any bird that was dropped off. Let me know what they say...it's so kind of you to think of adopting it!


----------



## catsnbirds (Sep 18, 2014)

I used Petfinder to inquire about the dove. I have had pet doves for 13 years now. If they adopt out of state, I'll apply to adopt her.


----------



## downtownbirdies (Apr 7, 2006)

njp1981 said:


> Hi! I messaged you back and sent you the information you'll need to call tomorrow. I would think maybe they were talking about a different bird, because the one I dropped off was definitely still there and awaiting it's flight test and another exam. They're a big establishment, so without the specific identification number,they could have been talking about any bird that was dropped off. Let me know what they say...it's so kind of you to think of adopting it!


I spoke with Tufts again today, and having the case number made a big difference -- they could identify the right bird this time. I explained that I wanted to adopt him, but right now, they are treating him as a feral. I explained that we believed he was a homer, that his extremely tame behavior (toward people, hopping into the carrier) even his silver/ash red bar color pattern indicate he is a domestic bird and cannot survive if released. They are going to call me back. 

The receptionist (who is NOT the decisionmaker) overall was discouraging, saying homers are banded (i told her no, that is not always the case) and that the bird could just be a feral that has gotten very friendly. (I told her, not to that degree -- plus he looked very young -- he seems to have a bright white cere, so it was very unlikely he would have had long enough contact with people to become "street-tame." I don't know, that was a stretch... but I was trying to make the strongest argument I could.) The receptionist is going to speak with someone else who is going to make the decision and call me back. i hope they at least even consider that the bird may not be feral... 

Otherwise, she repeated the status that they previously told NJP -- that the bird has no injuries, seems bright and alert and well, and is currently in an outdoor cage. 

I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Just shows one yet again how careful one should be when taking pigeons to rescue centres. Plse dont give up, keep on insisting for the adoption.


----------



## downtownbirdies (Apr 7, 2006)

Marina B said:


> Just shows one yet again how careful one should be when taking pigeons to rescue centres. Plse dont give up, keep on insisting for the adoption.


I will, Marina. And there is still every chance the actual decision maker will be reasonable.


----------



## dodo-butt (Dec 21, 2009)

*I would be happy to take this bird in..*

My husband and I rescue/adopt birds, mostly pigeons and doves.
We are in central New Hampshire and if nobody closer volunteers, we would be happy to take this bird in. 
Please let me know what I can do and how to go about this.
Thanks very much! 
-Darcey Mussey


----------



## njp1981 (Aug 18, 2018)

downtownbirdies said:


> I will, Marina. And there is still every chance the actual decision maker will be reasonable.


I was coming to check-in to see if there was any update. I also want to make sure people understand how far I went to find help for this bird....for a non-bird person (understand that the alternative was that this bird get killed in the middle of the road, and me keeping it as a pet isn't an option, so I wanted to find a safe home for it), I literally called 26 different places on a Saturday and 90% didn't take birds, and many of the ones that did only took things like eagles, etc. The ones i found that would take a pigeon, were full. Tufts was the only option in this area that would take it, because it couldn't fly so it was in danger. The people there assured me it wouldn't be put down, and I made what I felt was a very generous financial donation towards it's care. I sought out a site about this type of bird (this one), signed up for an account, and shared the story in case anyone could help. I know for many of you this doesn't sound like a lot, and I'm not asking for a pat on the back, but I wouldn't want you all to discourage anyone from bringing a bird to a rescue center of any kind, when that bird's alternative is to be left alone on a busy street to get killed. You all know more about these birds than most people, so please realize that the average person does the best they can to seek help for it. 

If it does become open for adoption, I would be happy to connect anyone with the case number at Tufts. 

Thanks to everyone for your kind words & help, and to anyone who thinks I made the wrong choice with Tufts, consider my situation in that moment for a few minutes and I think you'll see that I did the best I could for the bird.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

njp1981, I don't think anyone is faulting you at all for bringing him to Tufts. They just want to warn people that things don't always turn out well when pigeons are brought to rescue centers. You should hear some of the posts on here where it didn't go well for the bird. We all realize that you did the best you could, just letting others know who may come on and read this post, to be careful. If they believe that it is a feral and release him, then he will end up just as bad off as he was when you found him. He can't survive in the wild. I did PM you to find out if we could maybe meet somewhere and that I would take him. But guess I just missed you. You didn't see my PM, and you brought him in. It happened all so fast. We had one very similar that got out a couple months ago, and we are also not far from Worcester, so would be weird if it were the same bird.
But we do understand that you did your best. Sometimes it just takes a little bit of time to set something up for someone to take them. I hope they do let someone adopt him and don't release him.


----------



## downtownbirdies (Apr 7, 2006)

*Tufts just called us - we’ll be taking the bird!!!!*

The bird is doing well, gaining weight, but so friendly they have decided NOT to release him. Tuft just called us and we will adopt!   If the bird is female, she will be our Pidge’s mate! If he’s male, we’ll need to figure something out in the long term — but we will. We can definitely care for him/foster him at the very least. (If anyone would want to adopt him from us if he is male, please PM me.)


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

That's great news! Thanks.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am so glad to hear the bird is ok and that you are adopting him. Thank you for helping him or her and caring.


----------



## downtownbirdies (Apr 7, 2006)

We were so delighted! We had been speaking with Tufts all week and everything seemed to be indicating they would try to release, but they called this morning to say they decided he needed to be placed. They clearly had been making a very careful decision about what would be best for him as they got to know him over time. He’s a very lucky bird to have met NJP and to have had so many people care so much about him in his very young life!! 

NJP, we all thank you so much for saving him, working at finding a solution for him AND especially sticking by him ever since to make sure he was OK. Gosh, how few people would notice much less step up for a lost pigeon in their neighborhood! You may say “I’m not a bird person” but I know of at least one lucky bird that would beg to disagree! : ) He owes his life to you.


----------



## Livi (Sep 3, 2018)

Could you please tell me phone # or which location that you brought the pigeon in? I too find one sick pigeon and have kept possession of it for a day now I don’t think the bird will eat. Malden MA. Thank you


----------



## njp1981 (Aug 18, 2018)

I came back to check-in on the little guy...downtownbirdies I'm sorry he couldn't be adopted to you, but i'm SO happy to hear that Tufts is taking good care of him. I also appreciate your kind words. I love all animals, so I could never see one suffer. 

To the person who just posted about where I brought it, it's Tufts in North Grafton MA. Here's the link https://wildlife.tufts.edu/


----------



## downtownbirdies (Apr 7, 2006)

njp1981 said:


> I came back to check-in on the little guy...downtownbirdies I'm sorry he couldn't be adopted to you, but i'm SO happy to hear that Tufts is taking good care of him. I also appreciate your kind words. I love all animals, so I could never see one suffer.
> 
> To the person who just posted about where I brought it, it's Tufts in North Grafton MA. Here's the link https://wildlife.tufts.edu/


Hi NJP and everyone, we adopted him! He is in our quarantine room, and with any luck, he’ll actually be a girl and meet our Pidge in a month or so!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I thought you couldn't adopt him? That's great! Pictures?


----------



## downtownbirdies (Apr 7, 2006)

Jay3 said:


> I thought you couldn't adopt him? That's great! Pictures?


Hi Jay, Tufts called when they determined they could not release, and there were not a lot of choices left, so we just brought uh...I'm going to say "her"... home with us. If she IS a SHE, it's all worked out beautifully. If she is a he, I actually do still have a problem. But, I figured it was better to get "her" safe, no matter what. She can't stay in our quarantine room forever, it's small, so either she'll be Pidge's new bride or we can take time and find a new home. 

I'll try to find a good pic for everyone...


----------



## downtownbirdies (Apr 7, 2006)

Everyone, please meet Three!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Very cute. Actually looks like a homer, or at least a homer mix. Dying to know the gender.
Hoping it's a she!


----------



## downtownbirdies (Apr 7, 2006)

Here's Three's hidey place...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Aww...........very cute. I'm glad you were able to get him/her.


----------



## downtownbirdies (Apr 7, 2006)

Jay3 said:


> Very cute. Actually looks like a homer, or at least a homer mix.


We thought so too, Jay. In person, she really does, although it seems she got very skinny at Tufts. I think that was one of the reasons they decided she couldn't be released -- she just wouldn't eat when she was kept outside with the feral birds. She's eating up a storm now! 

Three's very bright and curious, sweet but also more than a touch feisty and definitely not people shy. We SOOO hope she's a girl too -- we already love her a ton. The test will take about two weeks...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh, you're having her tested. Well that'll be interesting. Guess it's a good idea to find out for sure right from the beginning. If your other bird were a female, that would help a lot. She would probably get along with either gender. Let us know how the test goes.
Where are you sending the test too?


----------



## downtownbirdies (Apr 7, 2006)

Jay3 said:


> Let us know how the test goes.
> Where are you sending the test too?


Will do! We took Three to MSPCA Angell for a full checkup and they sent it out. 

We just can't take any chances placing a male in with Pidge. He would NOT go for that...


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Lovely bird! Glad to hear he/she got a good home.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

downtownbirdies said:


> Will do! We took Three to MSPCA Angell for a full checkup and they sent it out.
> 
> We just can't take any chances placing a male in with Pidge. He would NOT go for that...


You wouldn't put him/her in with Pidge. You introduce them in separate cages that are placed side by side. After a few days they should show signs of wanting to be together. Then you can let them out in the same room together to see how it goes. Or if Pidge is kept in a room, then just put the other bird in a cage in that room. Then after a few days or so, let them fly in the room together. 
Even if it is a female, if you were to just put it in Pidges cage, he may attack it. It would be a new bird coming into his territory. Works better if they can get used to each other first. Done like that, you can usually get a pretty good idea of gender just by the reaction of both birds.


----------



## downtownbirdies (Apr 7, 2006)

Jay3 said:


> You wouldn't put him/her in with Pidge. You introduce them in separate cages that are placed side by side. After a few days they should show signs of wanting to be together. Then you can let them out in the same room together to see how it goes. Or if Pidge is kept in a room, then just put the other bird in a cage in that room. Then after a few days or so, let them fly in the room together.
> Even if it is a female, if you were to just put it in Pidges cage, he may attack it. It would be a new bird coming into his territory. Works better if they can get used to each other first. Done like that, you can usually get a pretty good idea of gender just by the reaction of both birds.


Thanks, Jay. No, I know. I was just explaining why the test. We chose to do the DNA test first so there is no risk at all of bringing a male in his room, period. Pidge has had his own room (with mates only) for 12 years -- all free flight, no cage. It's all his turf, and he is very territorial. A male in the room, cage or not, would be tremendously stressful to him. I thought it was worth the test to avoid that risk.

We did introduce both of his (now late) wives to him by putting them in an aviary in the room just as you describe. We took it very slowly. It was so fascinating to watch how he ended up courting each lady -- and very different each time! One seemed to be crazy love at first sight, a passionate dance, and the relationship really was too -- they were inseparable, he was always jealous of her attention, just really intense!! With his first wife, it was completely different -- they paired slowly, gently, and he always seemed like a loving caregiver to her... And losing her was the hardest on him...

Pigeon love stories -- epic and amazing!

BTW, being third wife is actually NOT at all why Three is called Three... Her name at Tufts was "3087," we needed a gender-neutral name and we used to love the tv show House -- which has a character who's nicknamed Thirteen. It always sounded just SOOO darned cool to be called Thirteen... But not as cool as Three!


----------



## downtownbirdies (Apr 7, 2006)

*Three is male*

Well, we just found out, and Three is a male.  We now do have a problem. We can foster him, but need to find him another permanent home. 

Is there anyone out there who has been following his story, who could give him a good home? We only have one room in our house that is long-term suitable, and that belongs to our own male pigeon... 

Three is an extremely curious, inquisitive and charming bird. He is in good health, strong and active. He is not a YB, but seems like he is only just past that. He's gentle but spunky -- he's not yet hand tame, but is very comfortable with people, very engaged and definitely shows a desire to get closer to us. 

Please reply if you might be able to adopt him. He would do very well as a pet with a mate, and I presume would also be very happy in a flock, since he is probably a lost homer. 

We are absolutely devastated that we cannot keep him ourselves. We knew it was a 50-50 chance, but had to take him in -- we did not want him to be euthanized.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am very sorry he is the wrong sex. I hope someone will step up and adopt him.


----------



## downtownbirdies (Apr 7, 2006)

cwebster said:


> Am very sorry he is the wrong sex. I hope someone will step up and adopt him.


Thank you so much, CWebster! He is just an absolutely delightful bird with a lively fun-spirited personality. He would actually be a fantastic companion bird. We have known him only a short while, but he’s so inquisitive and bright, it’s apparent. I am hopeful that someone reading this is meant to be his human family and can give him the life and love he deserves. Both my husband and I adore him and it hurts to think of him leaving. But it’s got to happen. We will do anything we can to help him get to his permanent home. He has his follow up vet visit next week, and is ship shape. He’s gained weight since he’s been here and all the ickiness of being feral for a bit (ahem, parasites) has been treated and he is doing fantastic. I’ll get some good pictures of him tomorrow and post them...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Would be nice if you could keep 2 pairs in your bird room. Your male would adjust. They are meant to live in flocks, even if a small one.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

You might want to consider having two pairs as Jay3 suggests. When i got a female friend for Fiona and Blue turned out to be a boy, we ended up with two pairs so everyone would be happy. Pigeons are easiest and seem happiest in small flocks.


----------



## downtownbirdies (Apr 7, 2006)

cwebster said:


> You might want to consider having two pairs as Jay3 suggests. When i got a female friend for Fiona and Blue turned out to be a boy, we ended up with two pairs so everyone would be happy. Pigeons are easiest and seem happiest in small flocks.


We've definitely been thinking about it. Our problem is Pidge is a rescue and has been with us for more than 12 years. We don't know how old he is, but he wasn't a Young Bird when we met him, so we can only guess -- 14, 15, maybe even more? He's well, and happy and active, but also getting thinner and more delicate as he ages. He's a gracious older gentleman.

All the time we have known him, he has always had his own room with a mate -- for over 12 years. Even though generally, pigeons are happier in a small group, I am worried that he hasn't seen other pigeons around for a such a hugely long time that it would have to be stressful for him. He's recently lost his mate too. If he got stressed and got sick, if anything were to happen to him, I would never forgive myself. I love him insanely. 

Three is very young. His cere is still nearly bright white. He's got the muscles of a racer -- and he readily pecks me and thwacks me with his wings when he is mad at me! (We have had to give him some metronidazole for a touch of coccidiosis, and he does not hesitate to take it out on me!) I'm afraid that Pidge could not keep up to him, and if Three ever got mad at him... I don't even want to think about it. We wouldn't be able to monitor them enough of time that I could intervene if there was trouble...

What do you all think? I would love to see Pidge have more friends in a small flock, and maybe be more fulfilled and happier... But I am terrified that he wouldn't be -- that he is set in his ways and that it would truly rock his world...That he'd be unhappy, or stressed, or frightened. Things have been a certain way for 12 years -- that's nearly his whole life...

Thanks for your wisdom and any advice...


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Because you have had Pidge for so long, would consider getting him a new mate. If you want to keep Three, would get him a mate as well. Then everyone should be pretty happy.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

At 12 years of age, he may not even be interested in having a new mate. Many older birds aren't. But some are.


----------



## downtownbirdies (Apr 7, 2006)

An update, everyone, and some new pics. This probably won't come a surprise to many... 

Well, we fell madly in love with Three... So, no choice, we just figured out how to reorganize our entire house (and life!) to make a second room work so both Pidge and Three have their own space. It was a bit of a nightmare, but had to be done!

Step number 2, we made the acquaintance of a sweet rescued lady bird, also looking for love. Meet Twiggy everyone! She's been in our "quarantine room" for a few weeks now (pic attached). As we have gotten to know her, it seems like she might be a perfect match for Three in temperament, not so much for Pidge... and she's a homer like Three. 

So, we are now right back to where we started!!! Trying to matchmake for Pidge. This time around we had a different idea... 

Does anyone know anyone who keeps Capuchines in the Northeast, who might have a hen to spare? 

The idea seized us that maybe Pidge would really enjoy having the chance to see another Capuchine. Any and all leads enormously appreciated...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

She is adorable, but you can't really tell what her personality will be as she grows up. And we as people, can't really say who will be right for who in the pigeon world. I am often surprised at who picks who, and how they are together. Hope you can find the Capuchine.
Nice that you were able to keep 3 also. If the 2 pairs were in the same room, eventually they would get used to it.


----------



## downtownbirdies (Apr 7, 2006)

Jay3 said:


> She is adorable, but you can't really tell what her personality will be as she grows up. And we as people, can't really say who will be right for who in the pigeon world. I am often surprised at who picks who, and how they are together. Hope you can find the Capuchine.
> Nice that you were able to keep 3 also. If the 2 pairs were in the same room, eventually they would get used to it.


The great thing about knowing that they'll all be staying is we can take time and not rush any of it. We'll try introducing them all, but there's no pressure -- they now can, but don't have to, live together. It'll be their choice.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Usually they do well in a flock. Let us know how it goes, and if you are able to find a mate for your first boy. Pigeon shows are a good place to look sometimes. They have one in Dec, in Sturbridge.


----------

